# SS Axiom X



## Highway41 (Dec 19, 2021)

Axiom X Pro Slingshot | SimpleShot Slingshots


The Axiom X Pro Slingshot from SimpleShot Slingshots - We took the amazing Axiom Slingshot design to the next level with customizable grip, fork gap adjustments, and a high-quality aluminum slingshot frame! The first of its kind, the Axiom X Slingshot comes in a tunable form. Adjust the fork tip...




simple-shot.com





Who's going to order one and review it for us?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I signed up to win one. I’m feeling lucky. Lol
I don’t have any social media so I’m feeling reaallly lucky.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Bloody ugly but I'm signed up to win one too.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Too many options for me. I prefer to keep it simple.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Way to gimmicky and too many points of failure for this guy. Bolts tapped directly into the aluminum…one twist a little to hard and your fancy slingshot is useless, as well as better keep those bolts lubricated leave it in a drawer for a year then try to shoot it they will be seized solid. Aluminum and steel don’t get along.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Island made said:


> Way to gimmicky and too many points of failure for this guy. Bolts tapped directly into the aluminum…one twist a little to hard and your fancy slingshot is useless, as well as better keep those bolts lubricated leave it in a drawer for a year then try to shoot it they will be seized solid. Aluminum and steel don’t get along.


Boom 👊🎯👍💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Island made said:


> Way to gimmicky and too many points of failure for this guy. Bolts tapped directly into the aluminum…one twist a little to hard and your fancy slingshot is useless, as well as better keep those bolts lubricated leave it in a drawer for a year then try to shoot it they will be seized solid. Aluminum and steel don’t get along.


Oxidation


----------



## MTCole (12 mo ago)

I entered to win one but I am having a hard time getting excited about all the moving parts. I own 3 slingshots and they are all SimpleShot so when I saw something new was coming out, I got excited. But after seeing the introduction, I just can't get excited for some reason and I can't really put my finger on it. Time will tell but as of now, my money isn't burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

I kinda like the ugly ass look of it, but i also think it has too many moving parts, and in a slingshot i kust think its waiting to fail.on you
I didnt even like my feihu fork because the tips were screw ons, and this is everything screw on...


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I like the look of the frame but agree that it has a bit too much going on. I like a basic frame too. It is a bit of a problem for a company like simpleshot that they will have to keep churning out new products and some will be a hit and some will be a miss. I am sure it was thoroughly tested and works well.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I think if simpleshot just did a flat tip axiom in 3 different sizes they would do very well!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

It's a bit over the top for me..


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

My pre-order is in!! I love the look and the adjustability of it, just not sure if it's a right fit for me. My guess is that this thing is going to be popular enough that if I don't like it I can resell it to somebody who wants one, and then they won't have to wait for the next batch to come in. Think I'll like it though, but you never know until it's in your hand.
It seemed like fate, my birthday is on February 18th so got to go with that and give myself a present on my birthday!

I vaguely remember me saying that I wasn't buying any more slingshots... No I don't think that was me??


----------



## jdeuser74 (Jun 15, 2021)

Island made said:


> I think if simpleshot just did a flat tip axiom in 3 different sizes they would do very well!


Agreed I think if simpleshot made a flat tip axiom and made it in 3 different sizes like 70 80 90mm and bring the price back down where everyone can afford it would do better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

All the above. I think SS is trying to do way too much in the wrong direction. Nathan knows the types of frames the majority of shooters like and use, so I don't know who he's trying to market these for. He'd be the first to say that a plain fork can be just as good as a high tech frame, so why is he going in the extreme opposite direction of the KISS principle?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't disagree with the kiss method. And I definitely know the slingshot does not provide the accuracy, for me this slingshot instantly got my blood pumping. I like all the adjustments, optics, and screws. I have changed my anchor point three times in the last year and a half, and each time I had to make new slingshots to accommodate the new anchor point and fork width. I have grown to like the adjustability so if I in the future decide to change my fork width again I don't have to make all new slingshots, all they have to do is adjust my current slingshots. That is just me and I'm sure others really like the look of this thing, and others don't. Either way I will give my honest opinion on all the aspects of this new slingshot.

Vince


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

For the Asian market, a slingshot with fork adjustability is often marketed as a beginner slingshot. One can easily try out different "styles" in one frame. Go to a mid-high end bike store and the tech will fit you on an adjustable stationary bike to dial in your frame size, stem length etc... I feel the Axiom X is like a fit kit for someone new. I agree it's a bit gimmicky but I do like overly complicated looking "things".


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I’d just have to mess around with it a bit before I could really make a judgement on it. I wish it were titanium. I like the FO reference. The colors are sleek. I doubt it’d survive a hammer test though.
Yeah, I’m glad Vince is getting one. He’ll be able to give it a good solid review I’m sure. I doubt if I contacted Nathan and asked him to send me one to beat the hell out of he’d be very willing to oblige. 

I kind of wish he’d pop on and answer some of the bigger questions about the screws and whatnot. I did notice that they were coated but not sure if that makes a difference. All in all..I dunno 🤷‍♂️, but it’d be fun to take it for a test drive.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> My pre-order is in!! I love the look and the adjustability of it, just not sure if it's a right fit for me. My guess is that this thing is going to be popular enough that if I don't like it I can resell it to somebody who wants one, and then they won't have to wait for the next batch to come in. Think I'll like it though, but you never know until it's in your hand.
> It seemed like fate, my birthday is on February 18th so got to go with that and give myself a present on my birthday!
> 
> I vaguely remember me saying that I wasn't buying any more slingshots... No I don't think that was me??


Keep us posted 🤞


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> I think I’d just have to mess around with it a bit before I could really make a judgement on it. I wish it were titanium. I like the FO reference. The colors are sleek. I doubt it’d survive a hammer test though.
> Yeah, I’m glad Vince is getting one. He’ll be able to give it a good solid review I’m sure. I doubt if I contacted Nathan and asked him to send me one to beat the hell out of he’d be very willing to oblige.
> 
> I kind of wish he’d pop on and answer some of the bigger questions about the screws and whatnot. I did notice that they were coated but not sure if that makes a difference. All in all..I dunno 🤷‍♂️, but it’d be fun to take it for a test drive.


I’m sure the screws are good quality and coated (would have been nice to have torx head) so the oxidation I mentioned probably won’t be an issue. And anodizing will stop that as well, but that said I’m sure they hang them by the threaded holes in the ano tank so the threads will not be anodized likely. I just don’t like how easily it is to strip aluminum threads. That’s why the Chinese use titanium and stainless (pot metal I’m sure) But I’m sure it’s a great frame and is perfect for someone figuring things out. It’s just not a lifetime frame.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I hadn't seen this yet. But I did enter to win one. All the adjustability is intriguing. Although in the end I am a fan of simplicity. If executed and made well this might be very very cool. If nothing else, it might be a great tool to play with to figure out the exact dimensions a person would like to get a solid frame made in. And for that, it is neat that the fork width and pinch grip width are independently adjustable.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> I think I’d just have to mess around with it a bit before I could really make a judgement on it. I wish it were titanium. I like the FO reference. The colors are sleek. I doubt it’d survive a hammer test though.
> Yeah, I’m glad Vince is getting one. He’ll be able to give it a good solid review I’m sure. I doubt if I contacted Nathan and asked him to send me one to beat the hell out of he’d be very willing to oblige.
> 
> I kind of wish he’d pop on and answer some of the bigger questions about the screws and whatnot. I did notice that they were coated but not sure if that makes a difference. All in all..I dunno 🤷‍♂️, but it’d be fun to take it for a test drive.


@Sandstorm you think they might send one to Scotland for a good brutally honest Scottish review 🤔🤣💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> @Sandstorm you think they might send one to Scotland for a good brutally honest Scottish review 🤔🤣💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


🤣 That would be absolutely hilarious, honestly.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Island made said:


> I’m sure the screws are good quality and coated (would have been nice to have torx head) so the oxidation I mentioned probably won’t be an issue. And anodizing will stop that as well, but that said I’m sure they hang them by the threaded holes in the ano tank so the threads will not be anodized likely. I just don’t like how easily it is to strip aluminum threads. That’s why the Chinese use titanium and stainless (pot metal I’m sure) But I’m sure it’s a great frame and is perfect for someone figuring things out. It’s just not a lifetime frame.


Yeah I agree with you about the aluminum threads. I know you know a lot more about machining than I do too so I trust your insight.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> 🤣 That would be absolutely hilarious, honestly.


HELL YEAH!!!🤣🤣
or should I say FUXK AYE!!!🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙🎯👊👍🤣🤣


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Personally, I don't see a need for all the micro adjustments because I absolutely love the SS Axiom. But I also understand there is a market for those who aren't content with simplicity and I only hope Nathan is successful with it, he is a business man too!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Heifereye said:


> For the Asian market, a slingshot with fork adjustability is often marketed as a beginner slingshot. One can easily try out different "styles" in one frame. Go to a mid-high end bike store and the tech will fit you on an adjustable stationary bike to dial in your frame size, stem length etc... I feel the Axiom X is like a fit kit for someone new. I agree it's a bit gimmicky but I do like overly complicated looking "things".


Being a bicycle fanatic, I always got a kick out of paying for a "bike fit" to tell you what's comfortable for you even though those same shops only sell bikes in S, M, LG and XL sizes. Once you get your dream bike and you find your hands go numb after 30 miles, oh well ..... that's the perfect bike for you! 
Also, what are they fitting you for, touring, road racing, mt bike racing, adventure riding...... and once you're at the point where you're willing to invest $200 for a "fitting" shouldn't you already know what you like? Oh well, someone is always willing to take your money.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Yeah I agree with you about the aluminum threads. I know you know a lot more about machining than I do too so I trust your insight.


I used to rebuild worn commercial airplane brakes and the housings are aluminum and have numerous screws threaded directly into the aluminum housing. Those bad boys are then pumped to some ridiculous psi and it holds up because it has to lol. I know it's two totally different things but I can see it working fine.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I used to rebuild worn commercial airplane brakes and the housings are aluminum and have numerous screws threaded directly into the aluminum housing. Those bad boys are then pumped to some ridiculous psi and it holds up because it has to lol. I know it's two totally different things but I can see it working fine.


As somebody who has flown a fair share- thank you for never screwing up on that job!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> As somebody who has flown a fair share- thank you for never screwing up on that job!


I had no option to screw up haha I signed off on everything I did every day. So if I messed up and a break failed in action it was on me and the inspectors after me but mainly the inspectors.


----------

